# Sony announced Xperia Miro, Tipo, Tipo Dual



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sony announced three new Xperia smartphones - all running on the latest Android 4.0 OS. 
The first handset is the Xperia Miro with a 3.5" HVGA screen, 5 megapixel camera, DLNA and Facebook functionalities inside. Miro comes in 4 exciting colors and unique illumination. 
*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/61096-image/sony-xperia-miro-1.jpg

Product video 

Xperia? miro - Close Up - YouTube

Xperia Tipo is an entry level handset with a 3.2 inch HVGA screen, 800mhz MSM7227A Qualcomm cpu, 512mb RAM, 4gb ROM, 3.2 megapixel camera and runs on Android 4.0 Ice cream Sandwich. It offers long battery life thanks to its 1460mAh battery.Memory is expandable upto 32GB via microSD card slot. The Tipo comes in various colors as well
*i49.tinypic.com/15n1snr.jpg

Product Video
Xperia? tipo -- Close Up - YouTube

Xperia Tipo Dual is the dual sim version of the Tipo. Everything else remains same.

Xperia? tipo dual -- Close Up - YouTube

Expected Prices:

Xperia Miro - Around 11.5k (kinda confirmed)
Xperia Tipo - 8.8-9k (confirmed)
Xperia Tipo Dual - 9.8-10k (confirmed)


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 13, 2012)

Ohh sh** ! when will this mobiles will release ?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 13, 2012)

gr8 news for S.E oops Sony fans like me....
Finally sony launched dual sim fone. Tipo Dual for me. Any info on launch date?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 13, 2012)

^
Late July/early August expected !


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 13, 2012)

I wish that they may release the phones on this month only. sigh


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2012)

After seeing the white paper of all three models there is hardly any difference 
they have same 800 MHz Qualcomm MSM7225A processor.

Miro has 3.5 screen with 16 million colours [320x480 rsln], 5mp camera while Tipo has 3.2 screen with 262 000 colours, 320 x 480 pixels.

So the mentioned pricing is correct in my opinion.

At least in  Miro Sony should have matched or exceeded  the features of S.E Xperia Mini  1 ghz proccy & gpu with higher resolution, around 12k would have been gr8 buy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2012)

Aweosme names from Sony. I'm buying a Tipo and calling it Sultan 

And maybe go Dual with it


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2012)

@randomuser111

Do you have any news on Xperia go??


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 14, 2012)

^
Go would be launching in July, price would be around 16k. Higher than U, lower than Sola.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 14, 2012)

ok.. So is 16k confirmed news because I also read on some site that its launching around 16k but if you see Sony U its priced around 16500.

Sony ericsson xperia active was around 19500 when I last saw & being its successor I suspect Sony Go to be around 20k +[dual core proc + Dual GPU & ruggedness of active]


----------

